# HTML mit Filezilla hochladen



## hmfan (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich musste für die uni eine homepage mit html erstellen und mit filezilla hochladen. mit html habe ich das erstellt, quasi wie ein word-dokument mit bildern und text? wie lade ich das jetzt hoch?
ich habe bei filezillla als serversftp://blabla@uni-x.de , meinen Benutzernamen usw plus port 22 eingegeben, per drag and drop die sache von links nach rechts gezogen, be transfer die warteschlange abgearbeitet, aber auf der seite erschien nichts , was habe ich da falsch gemacht? bräuchte dringende hilfe bitte 

LG

hmfan


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (12. Februar 2012)

Hi hmfan,

Willkommen bei tutorials.de!

Geh mal unten auf den mittleren Tab "Fehlgeschlagene Übertragungen", dort müsste in der letzten Spalte der Grund stehen.

Gruß javaDeveloper2011


----------



## hmfan (12. Februar 2012)

Danke, aber da steht nichts......


----------



## René1 (13. Februar 2012)

du musst darauf achten, dass die Datei die als Startseite angezeigt werden soll index.html heißt.


----------



## Chris_ist_online (21. Februar 2012)

Das Uploaden war warsch. schon richtig, aber Word-Dokumente kann der Browser nicht lesen.

(evtl. kannst du uns die Loggs offen legen?!)

Du musst hierfür den Text als HTML-Text umformatieren. 


Der nun neue Quellcode wird dann keine sofort sichtbaren Formatierungen haben, sondern durch Zeichen wie <b> formatiert. Hierfür empfehle ich dir Bücher (für HTML und CSS) zu lesen.

Wie mein Vorredner bereits gesagt hatte: Die Datei dann "index.html" nennen 


Gruß


----------



## DexXxtrin (23. Februar 2012)

Und darauf achten, dass sie im richtigen Verzeichnis abgelegt ist...


----------

